# U.S. Rider



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

Does anyone here have experiences with US Rider Equestrian Motor Plan?

Now that I have a trailer, I'm thinking about purchasing a membership.

I understand it would cover my other vehicles also, even when not towing. Is that correct?

thanks!

_M_


----------



## flaglermom (Jun 7, 2007)

They are wonderful! I had them for years and have many friends who do too. Well worth the $$.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It covers any vehicle that YOU are in... 

I have had it for years, also. Typical of these types of "insurance " plans....it sounds great on paper, but when it comes down to the actual execution....things begin to crumble. 

When I broke down with 2 horses in the trailer, the repair was going to take 2 1\2 days, so I needed boarding. USR gave me names and numbers, but several said they were no longer boarding, or were downright nasty. Couple of the numbers were no longer in service. 

Had a flat. On the truck about 30 miles from the house. My truck is a 3\4 ton, with medium duty truck tires. Took 2 hours, and the guy showed up with a tiny jack for a compact car, and a battery operated compressor. We ALWAYS tell the rep that we need TRUCK service, and we were only a mile from a truck stop, but that is who they sent....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've had them for years but have never used their service.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

subbing


----------



## KAB (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had them for years.Used them about 5 times and have always been satisfied.I tell everyone about them.


----------

